# Predator Hunting in Louisiana



## Predator Hunter (Mar 10, 2012)

My name is Harry Doug Tanner most call me Harry, I am 64 years old in great shape for my age. I do cross country Bicycle riding.. I live in Sulphur, La. located in the Southwest part of Louisiana. I am only twenty miles from the Texas line and thirty miles from the Gulf of Mexico. I have very good Predator Hunting here in this area. I hunt from about the middle of September to the middle of April depending on the weather. It gets hot here early in the year. I use an E.Caller and mouth calls. A lot of my shooting is close to are in the woods here. I use a AR-15-223 cal. and also a 22-250. I also carry a shotgun along with one of these guns on my hunts.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT Harry! Good to have you here.

I would be cautious about posting any personal info on the forum. Use the PMs for that.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site Harry, Hope you can share some of your knowledge.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard Harry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Predator Hunter...
I sent you a Personal message (top right..click the envelope)


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

_Welcome to PT, Harry....







_


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello Doug! Welcome to the Site, This is the best Site on the net for Predator Talk Period, We are Glad to have you. Great site and a bunch of Great folks too! I almost Moved to Sulphur a few years ago. I have a friend that is in LAW ENFORCEMENT in that area. You sure should have some awesome PH in your area with all the rice fields down there. I worked out of Cameron for about 7 years, I have seen Many Predators down in your area traveling at night. Quite a few of the Scaly kind down there too!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Harry ! Glad to have you here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes also a Welcome,enjoy.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

welcome and enjoy... got any pics???


----------



## Predator Hunter (Mar 10, 2012)

Predator Hunter said:


> My name is Harry Doug Tanner most call me Harry, I am 64 years old in great shape for my age. I do cross country Bicycle riding.. I live in Sulphur, La. located in the Southwest part of Louisiana. I am only twenty miles from the Texas line and thirty miles from the Gulf of Mexico. I have very good Predator Hunting here in this area. I hunt from about the middle of September to the middle of April depending on the weather. It gets hot here early in the year. I use an E.Caller and mouth calls. A lot of my shooting is close to are in the woods here. I use a AR-15-223 cal. and also a 22-250. I also carry a shotgun along with one of these guns on my hunts. My side arm that I carry on my hunts is 44cal.Black powder 1860 colt Rev. When riding my bicycle I carry in a Ruger 380 auto and a can of mase.


----------

